# Notebook



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (15. September 2002)

ich  hab mir von einem kolleg ein notebook gekauft...( nomark) 
es hat auch gefunzt etwa 2 wochen lang....und jetzt wenn ich es einschalten will passiert nichts ausser das sich zwei lämpchen einschalten...   das lämpchen das anzeigt das es eingeschaltet ist und das andere is ein HALBMOND....es schaltet sich sonst nichts ein harddisk oder so auch nich... was muss/kann ich machen??? es ist ein PII 266 mhz mit 130 ram...etc...kann mir bitte jemand helfen??


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (15. September 2002)

kann mir niemand helfen?

danke im voraus...


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

Wahrscheinlich ist Dein Laptop im Standbymodus! Alte Laptops haben damit ein Problem! Sie fallen in den "Schlaf" wachen aber daraus nicht mehr auf!
Hatten mal im Geschäft einen Acer Laptop, da war es so! Ausschalten nutze auch nichts!

Also nimm mal den Akku raus und tun ihn wieder rein! Vielleicht lauft ja dann die Kiste wieder an!

Halbmond = Standby?

Wenn's wieder geht! Stromsparmodus ausschalten!!!


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (16. September 2002)

ach so...ja dacht ich mir auch das dat standby is und es ist auch so das ich es nicht mehr ausschalten kann...nee es nützt nichts wenn ich den akku raus nehm...kommt genau das gleiche....weisst du sonst vielleicht was ich machen könnte? danke für die antwort...THX


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

Schöne sch.....
Na was machen wir den da....

- Lass mal die Akkus länger draussen! ca. 1min oder so!
- Hast Du auch mal versucht den Ausschaltknopf länger gedrückt zu halten?
- Schau mal auf der Rückseite ob Du ein kleines Loch mit der Aufschrift Reset findest! Drück da mal rein - mit ner Büroklammer! Oder hats sonst noch wo einen Resetknopf!

Momentan fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein!


----------



## -G-r-a-p-h-i-X- (16. September 2002)

nee da gibts keinen reset knopf...aber ein freund hat mir gesagt ich solle es einfach 2 wochen lang in ne ecke stellen...und dann würde es funzen...was denkst du? er hat gesagt das es bei ihm auch so war...?


----------



## goela (17. September 2002)

Na ja, ich weiss nicht was ich davon halten soll!

Dann arbeitest Du zukünftig also immer im 2 Wochen rythmus?

2 Wochen arbeiten
2 Wochen standby
2 Wochen arbeiten
usw.

Wenn er wirklich nach zwei Wochen wieder läuft, dann schmeiss als erstes erst mal den Standbymodus im Windows raus!

Du kannst es ja mal versuchen und Dich in zwei Wochen wieder melden!


----------

